# eGo VV USB Battery



## BuzzGlo (28/3/15)

Does anyone know where I can get this ?

and if it is an auto fire device or do you have to press the button.


----------



## stevie g (28/3/15)

why do you want it because that battery is tiny?.


----------



## stevie g (28/3/15)

it will be a button press, only all in one units can be draw to activate.


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/3/15)

because I can vape at my pc all day without killing my mod. Also considering building my own e-shisha head


----------



## stevie g (28/3/15)

pc provides between .10\5 watts typically on usb so you risk damaging something. Just letting you know.


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/3/15)

So your saying get a 2-3 amp usb charger to run this device i this device can support it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this ?
> 
> and if it is an auto fire device or do you have to press the button.



You don't want one of these... they are crap... not enough power... complete waste of money... I threw mine in the gorge!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (28/3/15)

Sprint said:


> pc provides between .10\5 watts typically on usb so you risk damaging something. Just letting you know.


Thanks dude I just realised that i might be messing up my istick 30w. It didnt come with a charger and i've been using a .5A usb wall charger instead of a 1A as is stated on the site. Dunno if that really makes a difference 

Can anyone who has an original eleaf charger please tell me what the amp output on the wall charger is.


----------



## WHeunis (28/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> So your saying get a 2-3 amp usb charger to run this device i this device can support it.



Assuming that you are only pulling 2-3 amps out of it...
Trust me, and @Rob Fisher - These are utter kak. Stay away. Do not buy, and especially *DO NOT USE!!!*

Plugging that crap into a pc and firing anything on it you run the massive risk of quite simply exploding the universe.
Not that bad, but you really do risk very seriously damaging/decommissioning your entire pc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (29/3/15)

Heh, well seems people don't like it, but I know of people that use and like theirs - like anything YMMV

But you can find one here
http://thesteamery.co.za/e-cigarette-vaping-mods/32-the-bug-passthrough-vv.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

